# Some of the things I've seen so far...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> View attachment 30760
> 
> WAT?
> 
> ...


Thanks,,,:thumbup:

You just can't make that stuff up..:laughing:



.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> View attachment 30760
> 
> WAT?
> 
> ...


That first picture the ground is up!...:no::laughing:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, what do you expect when you live in Moronland? :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Why is an OSHA inspector in a dwelling?????


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Doesn't look like a dwelling. But I suppose it could be if you're into the industrial thing.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why is an OSHA inspector in a dwelling?????


OSHA came out and did a random site check. They do them quite regularly in Utah. They check every companies safety on the job and fines the responsible company for any violations.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

That_Dude said:


> OSHA came out and did a random site check. They do them quite regularly in Utah. They check every companies safety on the job and fines the responsible company for any violations.


 
How much was the fine? With garbage (or should I say scrap metal?) like that, I have no sympathy.


----------

